# Dual Consoles, SOL, Primary, Login Prompt, Single User



## Geezer (Sep 19, 2021)

Dual consoles with SOL works very well in Multi User.

In single user, also works reasonably well. The boot process is displayed on both the machine monitor and on the SOL, but the login prompt can only be on one or the other. 

I can decide which from the /boot/loader.conf, by including `boot_serial="YES"` or not. And I can override this at boot time from the boot menu number `5: Cons`.

What I really what is a login prompt in both the machine console and the SOL.

Now I know that I cannot have two (it just would not be single user), but I would like to.

Is there any way of doing it? Either two login prompts, or one mirroring the other.


----------



## Geezer (Sep 19, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> ?


Serial Over LAN

All Supermicro MBs have it.

Similar usage to KVM but not graphicy. Good for high latency connections.


----------



## memreflect (Sep 19, 2021)

While I haven't personally needed to do this, you might have a look at 27.3.1 Terminal Configuration and related documentation like ttys(5).


----------



## Geezer (Sep 19, 2021)

memreflect said:


> While I haven't personally needed to do this, you might have a look at 27.3.1 Terminal Configuration and related documentation like ttys(5).



Yes,



> In the dual console configuration, both the video display and the serial port will become the console at the same time, regardless of the state of -h. However, the dual console configuration takes effect only while the boot block is running. Once the boot loader gets control, the console specified by -h *becomes the only console*.



It works all the way to the login prompt, where I have one or the other.


----------

